# mystery fish !



## hellfire (May 26, 2010)

can anyone identify this species?


----------



## Brittrugger (May 30, 2010)

Pretty sure it is a diamond tetra


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Brittrugger said:


> Pretty sure it is a diamond tetra


im pretty sure its not the diamond even though they do look very much alike but if you reaserch you will see that the diamond tetra has more shiny scales. Your fish i think is a what they call in my country (brazil) a Lambari it really hasnt been reaserched by anyone yet but it is present in every body of water weather you like or not. It problably got mixed in with orther tetras when people captured them for sale.


----------



## ~Mystic~ (Jun 2, 2010)

Agreed I don't think it is a Diamond Tetra but that's the best I can tell you


----------

